# How long does Kennel Cough stay viable?



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I have a dog in for grooming today that had kennel cough. She is supposed to be over it, but she's been coughing a little bit today. Since I have a puppy in the household, I need to know how long I should wait before I can safely bring the pup into the shop again. 

And can the virus be carried on my clothing?


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

Good question, I'm interested in the replies. My pugs had kennel cough after they stayed at a kennel for a weekend, back when they were 2 years old, it lasted 6 and 7 weeks.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, that's not really as straight forward as the question would appear. There are actually many organisms that cause "kennel cough". They can be various bacteria and/or viruses (and are often a combination). Without culturing and isolating the exact organism(s) involved, there is no real way to answer this for certain. If it's one of the typical viral causes, it probably won't last in the environment very long at all. If it's bacterial, it could last for several weeks given optimum conditions.

Personally, I don't worry too much about things like kennel cough. I take my dogs to the office daily from very early puppyhood. I would leave a young puppy home if we had a parvo dog, but kennel cough is typically nothing more than a bad cold.

It is possible to transmit on your clothes, but once again, I don't think twice about it.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks, Goldenmom. I disinfected the shop as best I could and now I will try not to be a paranoid puppy owner.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Parainfluenza virus is suspected of being the most common
virus to infect canines and cause Kennel Cough. This virus
causes mild symptoms and lasts for six days excluding the
effects of other viruses that may have infected the dog.
There are vaccines that protect somewhat against Kennel
Cough and are known as five way vaccines.

The most common bacteria observed to cause Kennel Cough is
Bordetella Bronchiseptica. Infection can last two to
fourteen days baring any other infection. Once the dog has
been cured of this bacteria it will continue to shed and can
infect other dogs for up to three and a half months.

A dry, hacking cough followed by vomiting is the most common
symptom of Kennel Cough. Some owners of dogs have described
the cough as sounding like honking. The dog may also exhibit
a runny nose. The dog if mildly affected will remain
seemingly healthy aside from the coughing, vomiting and
runny nose. Kennel Cough usually is caught from kennels like
the name suggests and most often when your dog develops this
it will have been recently boarded at a kennel.

In severe cases a dog can become extremely ill. The symptoms
may get worse and include lethargy, fever, loss of appetite,
pneumonia, and in very severe cases, even death. Severe
cases present themselves in animals that have a compromised
immune system or puppies that haven't been vaccinated.

A blood workup will be necessary to determine what virus or
bacteria that may have infected the dog. The dog may be
treated with antibiotic and will be given a bronchodilator
or cough suppressant for a mild case.

Diagnosis is usually based on the symptoms and a history of
recent exposure to other dogs. Bacterial cultures and blood
work can be done to discover the individual agents of the
disease, but because symptoms are not normally severe, these
tests are not routinely performed. In more severe cases
antibiotics and steroids may be used along with
bronchodilators. It is recommended that you use a dog harness
instead of a dog collar while you dog has this disease so that
no more strain than necessary is put on the neck. 

To prevent this disease do not expose to other dogs a young
puppy that hasn't had its vaccines yet or a dog that has a
compromised immune system. Get your dog vaccinated against
Kennel Cough; this is the best form of prevention right now
for Kennel Cough. In some cases this disease has been shown
to infect humans, so be careful to wash your hands after
handling a dog.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

Wolf Flower said:


> I will try not to be a paranoid puppy owner.


Is that even possible?


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

Caroline, that's great info. The one time I had the pugs vaccinated for the Bordetella, they both had horrifying reactions. Within 20 minutes their faces and necks swelled up like balloons, it was so scary, I'm sure I broke many traffic laws that day to get back to the vet for antihistamine shots. I never did it again, and they never stayed in a kennel again. I wondered why they reacted like that, the vet just said "it happens". grrr.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Wolf Flower said:


> Thanks, Goldenmom. I disinfected the shop as best I could and now I will try not to be a paranoid puppy owner.


Ha, ha, ha-caught you! You said OWNER!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

GoldenMom said:


> Ha, ha, ha-caught you! You said OWNER!


Uh, I meant fosterer! Ha!


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Rain said:


> Caroline, that's great info. The one time I had the pugs vaccinated for the Bordetella, they both had horrifying reactions. Within 20 minutes their faces and necks swelled up like balloons, it was so scary, I'm sure I broke many traffic laws that day to get back to the vet for antihistamine shots. I never did it again, and they never stayed in a kennel again. I wondered why they reacted like that, the vet just said "it happens". grrr.


Like anything else, there is an allergic reaction waiting around the corner. You sure ated fast and knew what to do. I try to take Snoopy with me whenever and whereever I go, but have a pal to sit him when I can't.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

Side question: What is the normal time for an allergic reaction to occur, in general with these vaccinations?  Or is that too broad a question?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

That's a pretty broad question as there are different types of reactions. The more dangerous ones (anaphlaxsis/vomiting/diarrhea) usually happen quickly (with in 15-30 minutes). Delayed reactions can take a few hours and typically aren't particularly dangerous (usually just some swelling and/or hives). Pain usually happens about 12 hours after.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Pretty much like people for the most part.
What GoldenMom said.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I was able to get Vinca a bordatella vaccine yesterday. How long does it take for the protection to kick in? I'm still going to keep her out of the shop until next week, just to be safe.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Depends on whether it was the intranasal vaccine (usually protected with in 48 hours) or the injectible (about 7 days AFTER the booster shot three weeks after the first-it's much quicker in subsequent years, but is pretty slow the first time).


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Goldenmom--she got the intranasal. So we should be good by tomorrow!


----------

